# Fish



## CanadianBalls.com

http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/5x0ri8qq3/]
http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/l9e2tcpdv/]


----------



## CanadianBalls.com

http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/te0ifke1f/]

http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/4tm7ac0mz/]
http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/8n6wth259/]


----------



## CanadianBalls.com

http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/6unaqv8cf/]

http://[URL=http://postimg.org/image/wqyabutlx/]


----------



## mistersprinkles

Where were these taken?


----------



## CanadianBalls.com

Fish and Bird Emporium
Churchill,Ontario,Canada


----------



## mistersprinkles

Are they a wholesaler?

Churchill is in Innisfil isn't it? Near Alcona?


----------



## CanadianBalls.com

Yes located in Innisfil/Churchill we are a wholesale not open to the public right now. They supply many pet stores across Canada including Petsmart/Big Als and many more they have mostly freshwater fish but also have a smaller section dedicated to saltwater.


----------



## Lee_D

I used to work in a chicken farm that looked like that. The chicken cages were stacked just like the tanks.

Lee


----------



## Eric C

looks like the water all mixes....good way to spread disease


----------

